# RAK: Own freezone company - how long does the visa process take?



## TehPalm (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey everybody,
I'm in the IT business and I want to relocate to UAE. Right now a agency is founding the company in RAK freezone for me. I want to go to UAE and stay with a tourist visa until my employment & residency visa is granted. Can this cause problems if they see that I'm in the country as a tourist and waiting for my employment & residency visa?

How long does the visa process take in RAK at the moment? I will have a 30 days visit visa + option to renew it for another 30 days. That should be enough time for the employment & residency visa, no?

cheers


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Having 60 (30+30) days stay on tourist visa should be more than sufficient to get your RAK freezone residence visa arranged. Probably 30 days is already sufficient if your company set up process is already started by an agency. Being yourself in the UAE will help to speed up the process.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

As long there is documentation that you're visa has started then you are fine to conduct your business. It should complete within the 30 days though, might take longer as you are going via an agency.

On the same note - I am also available to fill in a few forms for a big mark up, anything else like this you need doing give us a call.


----------



## TehPalm (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you very much guys


----------

